# formularfelder verkleinern



## z0oL (5. September 2002)

hi,

hab ne kleine frage zu formularfeldern! die standard-felder sind einfach zu gross, und passen somit nicht zum design der seite. hab leider keine ahnung, wie ich die in der grösse verändere :/
geht das auch OHNE css ?

btw: 1.) wie kann ich die farbig gestalten?
2.) wie mache ich das, dass etwas im feld steht, und beim klicken hinein der text verscheindet ? 

danke


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (5. September 2002)

verschwinden geht wenn du erst einen value definierst und bei onclick="this.value='';"


----------



## sam (5. September 2002)

zu 1.) schau mal im css-forum (evtl. suchen)
zu 2.) http://www.w33k.de/main.php?cat=tutorials&subcat=webdesigntricks&page=schlaueeingabefelder


----------



## Sebastianus (9. September 2002)

*CSS ist besser*

Ich denke mal, dass du kein CSS haben möchtest, weil du es noch nciht kannst! Ist aber zwangsläufig die besser Lösung als nur HTML zu benutzen, weil du damit die Formularfelder nahezu ganz individuell anpassen kannst.

Ich finde CSS deshalb gut für Formularfelder, weil ich dann nicht diesen dummen albernen 3-D Rahmen habe sondern auch einen einpixel breiten Rahmen machen kann mit einer Farbe die haben möchte!!!


----------



## melmager (11. September 2002)

oder mit length=4 gibst du die länge des eingabefeldes vor


----------

